# Bad reading of Sandy bridge iGPU



## Derek12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Latest GPUZ. Almost all data is incorrect, missing clock readings and memory size.

Alongside AIDA64 which seems to be correct.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine does the same thing. I dont think GPUz has been set for SB GPU yet


----------



## Snigel (Jan 25, 2012)

Bus width should be the same as the ram memory, either one channel at 64bit or dual channel at 128bit. 
Memory clock is the same as the ram memory clock as well.

Core clock is dependant on CPU model, notebookcheck and tech arp has some information:
http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=98&pgno=10
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html

HD Graphics (Sandy Bridge) 12@350 - 1100MHz

If the frequency is right then it should turn out something like this.
Pixel Fillrate should be 2*1100MHz = 2.2GP/s
Texture Fillrate should be 4*1100Mhz = 4.4GT/s


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 25, 2012)

if it run well, no BSOD and stable i guess its ok
its just miss read


----------



## Snigel (Jan 25, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> if it run well, no BSOD and stable i guess its ok
> its just miss read


 Well, the topic states that the *readings* are wrong, not that his computer is broken


----------

